# 120 Degree Capped Clay Ridge / Hip Tile Query



## bokvis (May 16, 2017)

Hello

We have a customer who has 120 degree capped clay ridge / hip tiles - we can only find 115 or 125 but not 120 degree capped. Our client does not want concrete, used or standard.....

Any suggestions - we have emailed a few roofing manufacturers (as cannot call direct) and have had zero response thus far

Any advise would be greatly received
Thanx


----------

